# Where are the pics? MK3 Picture thread (Post new pics here!)



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

This forum is always a nice place to spend time, it's a great reading... but strangely we dont have a MK3 pictures thread... yet... 
I was at the BMW M3/M4 forum, and even if that car is not for sale yet, and have not even been avaliable for journalists to drive it they have a thread for each colour avaliable for the car!
OK, the TT was seen just in the Geveva motor show and some private launchs, but i think is more than enough time to start a pic thread...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just look through the mk3 posts
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=584417


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

My first two cents... it was meant to post together with the first post, but I had to leave...


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

So far I've moaned and groaned about not liking the Mks 3 but I have to say I think I've warmed to it a little in this colour... :wink:


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

I hadn't a clue about the Mk3 - Anyone have any details on the car. Is it a different Chassis to the Mk2, Performance etc, Expected release date?

To me it looks just like a facelift rather than a whole new car

After this i have just read this which answered my questions - http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf ... -tts-coupe


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> So far I've moaned and groaned about not liking the Mks 3 but I have to say I think I've warmed to it a little in this colour... :wink:


Looks tidy that 

8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Meh :? How boring and unimaginative. Basically a mk2 facelift?

In the words of my very knowledgeable girlfriend... "Looks the same as the other one" :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Its difficult not to call this car hot. It looks good, agressive and special. To me(as former designer) there are elements that could be done differently to differentiate it more from the Mk2:

The rear: To me the weak point of the redesign. You see, i specifically used the word "redesign", because the rear looks good, but too much the same as the old one. Especially the rear lights, which if you dont look close enough you can't tell the difference from the Mk2. Why didn't they modified their basic form is beyond me...

The shoulder line: Almost as identical as the Mk2. Because of this, this tiny car look so tough and powerful, but too much of the old one.

I think this two elements make the car such a polarizing redesign for much of the Mk2 owners. Look nice, refreshed and muscular, for many people not fresh enough. And they are right, with just a bit more boldness, just a tiny bit more, they could have made everybody happy.

Am i happy? Sure! There is a new TT out there!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

@ VerTTigo - Totally agree


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

My photos from the launch


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> In the words of my very knowledgeable girlfriend... "Looks the same as the other one" :lol:


Haha, that's exactly what my very knowledgeable girlfriend said! lol

:lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry, but i am inclined to say this is best interior this side of a supercar, better than the Boxster, M4, Z4, Slk...


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum.
I am eagerly following the Mk3 TT updates, I personally like the new model inside and out.
This is the s-line in silver, looks nice to me.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Some nice silver sline pics over on whatcar 8)

http://www.whatcar.com/car-news/exclusive-2014-audi-tt-photos-video/1284901


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

So is silver cool again?...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

No, silver will never be cool.

Light grey, thats another matter


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

spike said:


> No, silver will never be cool.
> 
> Light grey, thats another matter


An MK3 with this R8's colour and graphite wheels... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

VerTTigo said:


> So is silver cool again?...


No. Shiny grey... Just no!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A very interesting and unusual colour that light grey. Not sure whether I would buy it or not though.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

spike said:


> No, silver will never be cool.
> 
> Light grey, thats another matter


Is that Nardo Grey?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

.nayef said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > No, silver will never be cool.
> ...


Pictures guys and gals, we need pitcures in here... :lol: :lol: less talk, more pics, :twisted:


----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## TTshire78 (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 4


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

The future is here, now... :-o


----------



## barnzy666 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think it looks great inside but agree they could have changed more on the outside


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

barnzy666 said:


> I think it looks great inside but agree they could have changed more on the outside


Like what tho? It's a TT and will always look like a TT. If they change too much it will loose it's identity. I think if people just keep expecting it to be radically different every time a new model arrives they will be disappointed. 911 anyone?


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

What about this colour and wheel combination?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

My current favourite alloys!

With the slightly more angular Mk3 I think that looks an awesome combination


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Nem said:


> barnzy666 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks great inside but agree they could have changed more on the outside
> ...


No, people aren't expecting radically different every time, the MK2 is hardly a subtle evolution of the MK1 but it's still recognised as a TT. I would say those of us who are disappointed with the '3 hoped for a stronger design rather than what most agree represents more the look of a facelift. And yes I know it's all new from the ground up. It's all subjective of course but IMO Audi could've been more brave.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

TT_Tim said:


> What about this colour and wheel combination?


You stole my pic 
www.facebook.com/ManualTT4USA


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

TT_Tim said:


> What about this colour and wheel combination?


Definetly the pick of the wheels so far,very nice and would imagine slight bit easier to clean than the multispoke 1's in the 1st pic 

Didn't realise the 3rd brake light light up the whole way across the back spoiler!!


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this detail, the swooping line, the big wheel arch and finally the longer tail...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> No, people aren't expecting radically different every time, the MK2 is hardly a subtle evolution of the MK1 but it's still recognised as a TT. I would say those of us who are disappointed with the '3 hoped for a stronger design rather than what most agree represents more the look of a facelift. And yes I know it's all new from the ground up. It's all subjective of course but IMO Audi could've been more brave.


The Mk2 is at first glance very similar to the Mk1 - I would guess a lot of random members of the public wouldn't be able to tell at first glance that the cars were different revisions. The most obvious giveaway to the casual viewer would be the front lights. Same goes for the Mk2>Mk3.

There is a very recognisable shape to the TT that Audi are of course going to want to keep - put a Mk1, 2 & 3 next to each other and even someone who had never seen a TT before would know that they were iterations of the same line of car.

Having now seen the Mk3 in the flesh it's my opinion that it is a very good looking car and a suitable evolution of the TT. It doesn't depart radically from the Mk2 but looks meaner, sleeker and more purposeful. It's also built on a new platform which should produce even better handling, is _considerably _quicker according to the specs, a bit more economical and offers a stunnning new dashboard and cockpit.

I really don't see how Audi could have done much better.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

TT_Tim said:


> What about this colour and wheel combination?


I wouldn't have that colour but those alloys are stunning


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TortToise said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > No, people aren't expecting radically different every time, the MK2 is hardly a subtle evolution of the MK1 but it's still recognised as a TT. I would say those of us who are disappointed with the '3 hoped for a stronger design rather than what most agree represents more the look of a facelift. And yes I know it's all new from the ground up. It's all subjective of course but IMO Audi could've been more brave.
> ...


The new interior is a triumph but given the choice I'd be happier with an analogue clock bin.
The steering, lack of feel, and handing of the current TT is the biggest failing for me. And when I say handling I don't mean I want to go round corners sideways . Any improvement in those 2 areas is welcome in my book.
Flexibility/practicality isn't something I need to consider thee alternative is looking very appealing. 
I do have an open mind about the '3 and will reserve judgement until seen in the metal. Hopes aren't high and if I don't like the look it won't matter how much improved the handling is....


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> I do have an open mind about the '3 and will reserve judgement until seen in the metal. Hopes aren't high and if I don't like the look it won't matter how much improved the handling is....


This is pretty much how I'm feeling about the Mk3. After 3 weeks of trying to love it, I still can't bring myself to like the new angular front and the "lip" on the rear.

Audi will sell many Mk3's I'm sure but I don't think I will be a buyer after all...


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

datamonkey said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > I do have an open mind about the '3 and will reserve judgement until seen in the metal. Hopes aren't high and if I don't like the look it won't matter how much improved the handling is....
> ...


I was on the fence about the looks until I saw the car in real life - it definitely 'works' despite initial reservations about the more squared off headlights vs the general curves in the overall design. Even the blingy TTS in Red looked nice. I still think that the Mk1-like closely spaced twin tailpipes on the standard 2.0 petrol don't suit it though, the wider spaced Mk2 facelift tailpipes would work better IMO.

Given the much better performance then it will largely come down to the cost of an upgrade to an S-Line Quattro for me. If it's too high to get that spec, I may just go with the Golf GTi instead and 'save' money.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TortToise said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > RockKramer said:
> ...


I don't know about anyone else but with the TT interior being so cosy, compact and bijou I find sitting anything like a golf feels huge, cavernous... Like a people carrier/SUV. God knows what moving to an SUV must feel like.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> I don't know about anyone else but with the TT interior being so cosy, compact and bijou I find sitting anything like a golf feels huge, cavernous... Like a people carrier/SUV. God knows what moving to an SUV must feel like.


I find that there's plenty of space (for those in front, anyway) in my Mk2 and when I recently had an A3 loaner (Golf sized) for a couple of days I was really disappointed with the cabin space. Maybe I was just expecting a lot more but to me the A3 felt more cramped in the front.

Even more recently I was driving a hired Polo and was really impressed - seemed to have almost as much space as the larger A3 had. Of course, I was expecting the Polo to be pretty small especially after the A3 so maybe again it was down to expectations shaping my perceptions.

Also had an extended poke around the cabin of a Q5 and was massively disappointed by how little room there was, particularly in the rear, vs my expectations.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TortToise said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about anyone else but with the TT interior being so cosy, compact and bijou I find sitting anything like a golf feels huge, cavernous... Like a people carrier/SUV. God knows what moving to an SUV must feel like.
> ...


Oh yes there's plenty of room in the TT for me and girlie up front. The rear is just dead space to me. 
The A3 interior is definitely smaller than expected though... Leaves me cold too.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I've looked around and almost bought an s3 - only to now decide to wait on a new TTS next year.

I'll have to drive the old lady for another year. damn.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> Oh yes there's plenty of room in the TT for me and girlie up front. The rear is just dead space to me.
> The A3 interior is definitely smaller than expected though... Leaves me cold too.


It's kind of put me off considering an S3.

Currently my next car is likely to be one out of:

Golf GTi with perf pack (budget choice)
Golf R
Mk3 TT Quattro S-Line

I have to say that based on reviews, I'm liking the idea of getting a Golf R more and more. However, there are no road tests of the Mk3 yet to whip up my enthusiasm. For the same likely price as a Mk3 Quattro, I could get a better performing, more practical, cheaper to run Golf R with tonnes of extra toys as standard. The GTi is a strong contender too, could be had quite a bit cheaper whilst offering decent enough performance on a par with my current mk2 2.0 FWD petrol.

Also, by the time the Mk3 is out and readily available there will be lots of second-hand choices of 1 yr old Rs and GTIs which would allow me to avoid some of the sting of depreciation whilst getting a nearly-new car.

Choices, choices .... It'll probably be 9-12 months before I buy though.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... re-special


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-c ... re-gallery


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

We need a release date! & plans for an TTRS model?


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

tt3600 said:


> http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/new-audi-tt-exclusive-picture-gallery


Goddamit, this just isn't growing on me...


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

I personally think the mk2 tt's are nicer looking. There's some nice bits on the mk3 but looking at the exterior styling it just not doing it for me. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see one in the flesh but until then the mk2 still gets my vote.


----------



## Pingo (Oct 30, 2013)

the_dixtar said:


> I personally think the mk2 tt's are nicer looking. There's some nice bits on the mk3 but looking at the exterior styling it just not doing it for me. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see one in the flesh but until then the mk2 still gets my vote.


To me MK2 is ugliest than mk1 and mk3 :-|


----------



## diskreet (Mar 3, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> And when I say handling I don't mean I want to go round corners sideways


The press release info on the Quattro system makes special mention of controllable drifts, so the sideways folks will be able to enjoy it as well.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pingo said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the mk2 tt's are nicer looking. There's some nice bits on the mk3 but looking at the exterior styling it just not doing it for me. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see one in the flesh but until then the mk2 still gets my vote.
> ...


You need your head checking :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pingo said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the mk2 tt's are nicer looking. There's some nice bits on the mk3 but looking at the exterior styling it just not doing it for me. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see one in the flesh but until then the mk2 still gets my vote.
> ...


Says someone who chooses to drive a Beetle as their daily car :lol:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

New video TT / TTS


----------



## diskreet (Mar 3, 2009)

patatus said:


> New video TT / TTS


Love how smooth the TTS looks while oversteering. Definitely a rear bias to the Quattro system in whichever mode they were in. Very nice.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

That is sweet. Looks really nice in black. Sounds lovely too.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

this looks a bit familiar...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> this looks a bit familiar...


More of the same eh!!


----------



## Macester (May 24, 2014)

Daytona grey *drool*


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Nem said:


> barnzy666 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks great inside but agree they could have changed more on the outside
> ...


Mate, I think you`re absolutely BANG on the money with this comment; as you say, if they change it too much it will no longer be a TT.

To me, they have it just right, ie: it`s a nice mix between the Mk1 (which lots of owners hanker after due to how original it was when it arrived), and the Mk2, which moved the design on nicely, but was possibly a touch too rounded here and there.

The Mk3 addresses both of those issues perfectly IMHO..... 8)


----------

